

Spotify censored Joe Rogan episodes - nem_pet
https://www.reddit.com/r/JoeRogan/comments/ikf9at/full_list_of_every_missing_episode_from_spotify
Episodes:<p>1461 Owen Smith<p>1458 d&#x27;Elia<p>1356 Michael Shermer<p>1303 Tommy Chong<p>1296 Joe List<p>1255 Alex Jones Returns<p>1182 Nick Kroll<p>1164 Mikhaila Peterson<p>1093 Owen Benjamin &#x2F; Kurt Metzger<p>998 Owen Benjamin<p>980 Chris d&#x27;Elia<p>979 Sargon of Akkad<p>(Edit): 
the whole list can be found<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;JoeRogan&#x2F;comments&#x2F;ikf9at&#x2F;full_list_of_every_missing_episode_from_spotify&#x2F;?utm_source=share&amp;utm_medium=web2x&amp;context=3" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;JoeRogan&#x2F;comments&#x2F;ikf9at&#x2F;full_list_...</a>
======
jasode
Fyi... part of Rogan's deal he signed with Spotify requires him to delete his
videos from Youtube by the end of the year so Spotify becomes the "exclusive"
place for JRE.

I didn't know about this until a few weeks ago. Apparently, some folks have
already archived (i.e. youtube-dl) all of his old videos before they
disappear.[0]

It would be interesting to check back next year and see if these Spotify
rejected/censored podcasts remain on Youtube.

[0]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/gmuoyu/joe_rog...](https://old.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/gmuoyu/joe_rogans_podcast_will_only_be_available_on/)

~~~
hayd
I don't think this is the case. It's that _new_ episodes will be exclusive to
Spotify and won't be uploaded to YouTube.

edit: No, my mistake, the suggestion is that all but 100 or so videos will be
migrated and then deleted from YouTube. I guess I'd misunderstood the earlier
statements!

------
sfgweilr4f
Now we know which episodes are the most interesting. Also which guests reveal
who/what can't be criticised or discussed.

That said, I'm not surprised that Alex "they're turnin' the friggin frogs gay"
Jones is on that list.

~~~
gridlockd
I suspect this has to be more to do with particular things said on these
episodes that may make Spotify legally liable, rather than a blacklist of
people. Eddie Bravo and Joey Diaz have been on tons of episodes other than the
ones listed. I can't even imagine JRE without Joey as a regular.

Some people strike me as particularly odd for blacklisting: Louis Theroux,
Brian Dunning and Rickson Gracie must be politically uncontroversial, unless
I'm missing something.

~~~
rbecker
> I suspect this has to be more to do with particular things said on these
> episodes that may make Spotify legally liable

Are those episodes listed on Spotify as "Censored to avoid legal liability"?
Or perhaps as "Unavailable due to legal reasons"? Or were they just quietly
disappeared, and it was up to a random redditor to reveal that censorship even
took place?

------
raxxorrax
I don't know his show, but these are probably the episodes that are most
interesting. Controversial stuff is often the most interesting...

~~~
mhh__
I think some of these might just be cleaning up for advertising? e.g. "Sarkon
of Akkad" (Carl Benjamin) is an unpleasant liar who once declared "I wouldn't
even rape you" to a politician online - not exactly perfect for advertiser's
on Spotify Free?

~~~
raxxorrax
Hm, yes "cleaned up" content for advertisers would fall exactly into that
category. I think he should prefer platforms where advertisers cannot make
editorial decisions. This should be clearly communicated to users, so that
animosity from controversial topics is not directed at advertisers.

~~~
Emphere
But in practice, directing animosity at advertisers and platforms is an
effective way to remove content you don't like. It doesn't matter if the
platform/advertisers says that they don't necessarily endorse the content--
there's nothing stopping users from pressuring them regardless.

------
polytely
Weird to see Louis Theroux on that list, who isn't that controversial at all,
is Spotify afraid to incur the wrath of Scientology?

~~~
dogma1138
It looks like there was a copyright strike against that video which could be
the reason why that episode wasn’t on boarded.

------
bookmarkable
It is not a podcast, it’s a Spotify show. They can do what they want. A
podcast is openly distributed.

------
1cvmask
Does anyone know if Joe Rogan allows for censorship on the part of Spotify?

Tommy Chong the comedian has managed to make the list of censored folks. Now I
feel compelled to look up the others.

~~~
LatteLazy
When he first announced the move, he expressly stated they would not be
censoring future episodes or interfering at all, he would maintain 100%
control...

Edit, source in case it's relevant:

>"It will remain free, and it will be the exact same show," said Rogan. "It's
just a licensing deal, so Spotify won't have any creative control over the
show.

>"They want me to just continue doing it the way I'm doing it right now.

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-
arts-52736364](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-52736364)

~~~
srtjstjsj
How is that possible? What happened that guarantees every future potential
episode is spotifyable yet past episodes weren't?

If he's telling the truth, why aren't his first 10 episodes him an past guests
reading the transcript of censored episodes?

~~~
LatteLazy
Not sure, we will have to see.

I like Joe, so maybe Spotify thought they could pull this and no one would
notice?

Or maybe they're replying on (I heard) $100m being enough money to buy some
flexibility? Maybe they're making a show of it so he can make a show of
insisting they're replaced so no one thinks he has sold out?

It's sort of confusing because Joe Rogan is Joe Rogan. It's not like he
suddenly changes position or he's ever been PC and family friendly or whatever
this edit is meant to get to.

Either way, something is dodgy as fuck.

------
thelastinuit
Wth... i enjoyed JRE for the openness of having controversial people and a
space for them to talk freely... seeing that list... well, i’m done with Joe.
Sad. Very sad.

~~~
srtjstjsj
Joe has $100M to comfort himself with that loss.

------
jcims
Full list from here:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/JoeRogan/comments/ikf9at/full_list_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/JoeRogan/comments/ikf9at/full_list_of_every_missing_episode_from_spotify/)

The Joe Rogan Experience - #1461 - Owen Smith

The Joe Rogan Experience - #1458 - Chris D'Elia

The Joe Rogan Experience - #1456 - Michael Shermer

The Joe Rogan Experience - #1303 - Tommy Chong

The Joe Rogan Experience - #1296 - Joe List

The Joe Rogan Experience - #1255 - Alex Jones Returns

The Joe Rogan Experience - #1182 - Nick Kroll

The Joe Rogan Experience - #1164 - Mikhaila Peterson

The Joe Rogan Experience - #1093 - Owen Benjamin & Kurt Metzger

The Joe Rogan Experience - #1033 - Owen Benjamin

The Joe Rogan Experience - #998 - Owen Benjamin

The Joe Rogan Experience - #980 - Chris D'Elia

The Joe Rogan Experience - #979 - Sargon of Akkad

The Joe Rogan Experience - #920 - Gavin McInnes

The Joe Rogan Experience - #911 - Alex Jones & Eddie Bravo

The Joe Rogan Experience - #820 - Milo Yiannopoulos

The Joe Rogan Experience - #750 - Kip Andersen & Keegan Kuhn, producers of
Conspiracy

The Joe Rogan Experience - #710 - Gavin McInnes

The Joe Rogan Experience - #702 - Milo Yiannopoulos

The Joe Rogan Experience - #640 - Charles C. Johnson

The Joe Rogan Experience - #582 - David Seaman

The Joe Rogan Experience - #538 - Stefan Molyneux

The Joe Rogan Experience - #524 - Rickson Gracie

The Joe Rogan Experience - #520 - David Seaman

The Joe Rogan Experience - #487 - David Seaman

The Joe Rogan Experience - #463 - Louis Theroux

The Joe Rogan Experience - #461 - David Seaman

The Joe Rogan Experience - #454 - War Machine

The Joe Rogan Experience - #441 - Brian Dunning

The Joe Rogan Experience - #368 - David Seaman

The Joe Rogan Experience - #361 - Dave Asprey, Tait Fletcher

The Joe Rogan Experience - #331 - Dr. Steven Greer

The Joe Rogan Experience - #303 - Matt Vengrin, Brian Redban

The Joe Rogan Experience - #275 - Dave Asprey

The Joe Rogan Experience - #256 - David Seaman

The Joe Rogan Experience - #239 - Adam Kokesh

The Joe Rogan Experience - #213 - Eddie Bravo

The Joe Rogan Experience - #199 - Joey Diaz

The Joe Rogan Experience - #182 - Bryan Callen, Jimmy Burke, Brian Redban

The Joe Rogan Experience - #128 - Joey Diaz, Brian Redban

The Joe Rogan Experience - #119 - Jan Irvin

The Joe Rogan Experience - #108 - Joey Diaz, Brian Redban

The Joe Rogan Experience - #98 - Daryl Wright & Brian Whitaker

The Joe Rogan Experience - #97 - Freddy Lockhart, Brian Redban

The Joe Rogan Experience - #81 - Pete Johansson

The Joe Rogan Experience - #57 - Jayson Thibault, Brian Redban

------
swiley
The only thing surprising about this is how quickly it happened.

Podcasts are just RSS feeds with audio (or even video now apparently, no one
seems to use that but it solves the “videos are only discoverable on YouTube”
problem.) You don’t need to be part of any special platform to host them.
Maybe someone should set up one of those PSA sites.

------
tmaly
I can still see these old episodes on my podcast app. I just tried downloading
one of them and I was able to.

------
dec0dedab0de
It is concerning that the last main stream sanctuary of free speech might have
been compromised.

However, as of right now we dont know if Spotify censored these episodes, if
Rogan censored them himself, or if they just didnt upload them yet. It's only
9 hours in to the first day, no need to jump to conclusions yet.

------
thinkcontext
Really, a link to a reddit thread? Can't we get something resembling
journalism instead of ranting fanboys spreading rumors.

I recognize few people on that list but I can see why Spotify wouldn't want
the headache with advertisers over Alex Jones, Milo Y and Gavin Mcinnes. Rogan
chose this when he went exclusive with Spotify.

~~~
haunter
>Can't we get something resembling journalism instead of ranting fanboys
spreading rumors

I don't see ranting nor rumors.

Go to Spotify and you can see those episodes are missing.

Also what does "resembling journalism" mean? Reddit is a perfect to cover
topics like that

------
chiefalchemist
I don't enjoy being the one to say this but censored is the wrong word.
Censoring is something governments do. We can't keep using the wrong words and
expect communication and discourse to improve. Words matter.

~~~
wccrawford
[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/censor](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/censor)

As a verb, it's used the same as Merriam Webster defines it. There is no need
for it to be the government, just someone that is suppressing or deleting
things that are objectionable.

Everyone knows what is meant here, so there's no problem with the clarity of
communication.

~~~
chiefalchemist
Here? Maybe. But here isn't always here. There is zero value in perpetuating a
false narrative. We can't maintain an affinity for LCD and still expect
positive change.

Finally, you're making assumptions. I'll leave it at that.

~~~
gridlockd
> There is zero value in perpetuating a false narrative.

I agree, it just happens that your narrative is wrong.

There are important distinction to be made between government and private
censorship, of course. Nevertheless, the word "censorship" never implies
"government censorship".

